# Built in Bench



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Starting this one right away for a local barber shop. 
They're requesting wrap around seating instead of the chairs they currently have. 
I'll update as I go.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Interesting design. Removable cushions or padded seats/back? Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Padded back to the centre console, then removable padded bench seating. 
Finish as of yet, undetermined. So it's getting assembled with G1S ply. 
I've got to coordinate with the upholstery company, so they're may be done modifications to the design.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info, and at a second look, maybe under the seat area could be used for old magazines, old razor blades, combs, etc. LOL Be safe.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

No updates on this yet... Been a pain to get shop time. 
Cuts are laid out on the sheets, and hopefully, I can get to the cutting and assembly before the weekend is over. 
Had to make a few small changes to the build details to accommodate the upholsterer, but overall, the look is the same. 
More to come.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I noticed your bench lacks a toe space. The base should be indented from the front and sides of the unit. That way people wont be kicking the bottom as they walk up to it. Take a look at the base of kitchen cabinets and you see what I am talking about. Generally, when you walk up to something, your toes stick out more than any of your lower body parts and it's awkward to walk up to something and befor you get yourself maneuvered into a sitting position, your feet kick the bottom. 
The toe space or what ever it is called can be as simple as a frame of 1 X 4's with corner gussets to screw the box to. 
Also, that lower frame can and usually needs adjustable feet because most floors are not level. 
The inside of the box should have some kind of access so you can screw it down and also for storage. This does not have to have a hinge on the lid, just a simple access hole. Typically on boats, you cut the hole, frame out the inside of the hole with 1 X 4"s extending 1" into the hole space. This provides a lip for the cover to sit on. The cover is the piece you cut out and drill a finger hole or 2 to remove the cover.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

If you need photos of the cut-out lid, I will post them.


----------

